# 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!



## Werbung (3. Mai 2017)

*Quantum & Black Cat Spinner Baits : 10 Tester gesucht! *







Liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder!
Im Auftrag unseres Partners Zebco Europe suchen wir 10 Angler,  die Lust haben verschiedene Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat zu testen und darüber zu berichten!

Den Testern werden 3 verschiedene Spinner Baits zur Verfügung gestellt (weitere Details siehe unten).

*Und so funktionierts:*
Schickt eure Bewerbung mit folgenden Angaben:
- Name
- Nickname
- kurze Info, wo und wie ihr die Spinner Baits testen würdet


per E-Mail mit dem Betreff Spinner Baits an: spinnerbaits@anglerboard.de

*Bewerbungsschluss ist der 14.05.2017*

Die ausgewählten Tester werden dann im Anschluss von uns per E-Mail benachrichtigt und erhalten anschließend die Spinner Baits per Post zugesendet.

Bis zum *15.07.2017* muss dann ein ausführlicher Testbericht mit Bildern verfasst, und uns per E-Mail zugesendet werden. (Genaue Informationen erhalten die ausgewählten Tester noch zusammen mit den Spinner Baits) 

Datenschutz:
Eure persönlichen Daten werden ausschließlich zur Ermittlung der Tester sowie zur Versandabwicklung gespeichert. 
Die Daten, der Tester welche nicht berücksichtigt wurden, werden unverzüglich nach Bewerbungsschluss gelöscht. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Das Testpaket enthält insgesamt 3 verschiedene Spinner Baits:


*1x Quantum Spinner Bait, Farbe: Black Metal , 7 cm , 8g*




*1x Quantum Spinner Bait Pike, Farbe: Bloody Offspring, 20cm, 65g*




*1x Black Cat Big Spinner Bait, Farbe: Silver, 60g*





Außerdem erhält jeder Tester noch einen Bonus-Köder obendrauf und zwar den neuen 

*Quantum YOLO PIKE SHAD*






Der YOLO Pikeshad ist ein vom ganzen Quantum Raubfisch-Team entwickelter Köder – speziell für die Großhecht-Angelei. Der YOLO flankt mit dem ganzen Körper 
schon bei leichten Bleikopfgewichten verführerisch und schwimmt trotzdem stabil - auch bei schnellerem Zug. Fünf sorgsam ausgesuchte Designs bieten für so ziemlich 
jedes Hechtgewässer die passende Wahlmöglichkeit. 

Länge: 22 cm , Gewicht: 60 Gramm

Die Spinner Baits sowie den Quantum Yolo Pike Shad findet man natürlich auch in den aktuellen Katalogen von Quantum (Seite Q79/Q80 & Q96) und Black Cat ( Seite BC51 )










Die Kataloge stehen auf der Webseite von Zebco Europe zum Donwload bereit: >> Klick <<

Wie immer ist der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.


----------



## captn-ahab (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Na, dann mal los


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Ich halt mich da mal raus - bei meinem Glück ist der Testbericht nach 5 Minuten fertig und sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Ja, man kann sie werfen und ja - die Haken halten am Gewässergrund gut fest! 

Den Testern möge es bitte besser ergehen! Viel Glück :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Bewerbung ist mal raus...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Hab mich auch mal beworben, vielleicht hauts ja hin :m#6 
Wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg!


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Ich mag (vor allem schwere) Spinnerbaits allgemein sowieso gern und probiere es daher auch mal.​


----------



## -MW- (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

hab mich auch beworben, will damit auf Hecht und Waller und in 2 Monaten Testphase sollte da auch was bei rumkommen..


----------



## FishingIsLife (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Hey! Ich würde mich gerne bewerben aber habe noch eine frage: bei Nickname den von ab angeben oder meinen eigenen???
Danke schon mal und viel Glück für alle die mitmachen!!


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Und so funktionierts:
Schickt eure Bewerbung mit folgenden Angaben:

- Name
- Nickname
- kurze Info, wo und wie ihr die Spinner Baits testen würdet


----------



## FishingIsLife (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Das heißt also den anglerboard Nickname  ( FishingIsLife) angeben wenn ich das richtig verstanden Habe??!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

So isses - richtigen Namen UND Nickname


----------



## Santantas (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*



Werbung schrieb:


> *Quantum & Black Cat Spinner Baits : 10 Tester gesucht! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so habe mich auch mal Beworben mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## Santantas (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

so habe mich auch mal Beworben mal sehen ob es klappt #h


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

So, jetzt gehts ans Testen 

Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen interessanten Bewerbungen. 

Folgende Tester wurden ausgewählt und haben soeben von mir eine E-Mail erhalten:

cafabu
anglermeister17
Davidhecht
Rantanplan_420
PirschHirsch
kietze
FishingIsLife
Lenato
wakko
Ulli3D

Ich wünsche allen Testern viel Spaß am Wasser und natürlich gute Fänge mit den Spinnerbaits


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Schade, sieht nach nicht so großer Foren Beteiligung aus. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Dann wage ich mal den Gegentest


----------



## Kietze (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Beteiligung nicht groß war ?


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Und singt:

"Ja da simmer dabei dat is prihima"

Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die Lieferung.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Freue mich auch wie Bolle, einer der Tester zu sein. 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Spinnerbaits. Welch glückliche Fügung dass im ganzen Juni mein Seminar Donnerstags ausfällt, da habe ich dann immer schön lange Wochenende die ich damit verbringen kann auf dem See den Hechten und Wallern nachzustellen. Hoffentlich kommt meine neue Schnur aus China zügig an, sonst muss ich doch nochmal im Angelladen welche holen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Cool, bin gleich bei meiner Tester-Premiere hier mit dabei. Ne schöne Überraschung, das wird lustig.

Lasset die Herknechtspiele beginnen :q


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Bin auf die Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Gerade Päckchen gepackt - gehen morgen raus......


----------



## wakko (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Super, vielen Dank!
Echt ne tolle Überraschung, hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Danke euch! Da habe ich Beschäftigung die nächste Zeit!


----------



## Santantas (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

schade wär auch gerne dabeigewesen , aber viel spass den glücklichen Testern


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Danke!Freue mich schon auf den Postboten. 
Jetzt hab ich was an den langen Wochenenden zu tun. Student sein ist schon richtig scheibe! Den ganzen Rest vom Mai und den gesamten Juni 4 ganze Tage die Woche nix zu tun und daher Zeit um See und Fluß unsicher zu machen :vik:|muahah:


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Soooo, heute kamen die Köder bei mir an - dann kann es losgehen 

Bin gespannt, wie die Dinger performen.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Bei mir waren sie heute auch da, sehen schon mal zumindest gut aus (für den Angler).


----------



## wakko (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Das Päckchen ist angekommen. Es kribbelt in den Fingern, mit dem Testen loszulegen. Natürlich regnet es Bindfäden #q


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Hi, und danke ans Team für die Testköder. Hatte mich schon gefreut loszulegen, mich hatte ne Erkältung erwischt über WE. Naja, ab Freitag in Finnland werde ich genügend Testmöglichkeiten haben  Zum 1. Eindruck in aller Kürze: Insbesondere die "PIKE" Version, die auf den Fotos gar nicht soo mächtig rüberkam, ist in der Realität ein ganz schöner "Trumm"- mehr dazu natürlich im ausführl Bericht.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Die ersten Tester haben mittlerweile ihre Testberichte angeliefert #6
Los gehts mit Boardie Kietze:

-----------​
*Testbericht Quantum und Black Cat Spinnerbaits von Boardie Kietze ​*
Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich Spinnerbaits waren bis dato eher überschaubar, ich hatte es schon probiert - allerdings mit wenig, genauer gesagt, gar keinem Erfolg. Deshalb wollte ich nun die Gelegenheit beim Schopf packen und den Spinner Baits nochmal eine Chance geben. 

Im Rahmen des im Anglerboard ausgeschriebenen Ködertests wurden mir dann 3 verschiedene Spinnerbaits für einen Test zur Verfügung gestellt. 







Die Baits machten beim Öffnen und der ersten Begutachtung einen sehr guten und soliden Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung und Materialien zeugten von Qualität und machten sofort Lust auf einen Einsatz am Wasser. 

Ich testete alle Köder an der Elbe in Hamburg, am Schweriner See, auf den Schwedischen Seen Bolmen und Äsnen und den Boddengewässern um Rügen.

*Quantum Spinner Bait, Farbe: Black Metal , 7 cm , 8g*

Der erste Köder den ich testete war der Quantum Spinner Bait in Black.






Der Spinnerbait ist aus komplett rostfreiem Material gefertigt. Zwischen dem Blade und dem Edelstahlgestänge ist ein Wirbel mit Sprengring geschaltet. Dieser lässt sich mit jeder handelsüblichen Zange öffnen, was dem Angler jederzeit die Möglichkeit bietet, den Blade zu wechseln. Gute Sache!

Alle Materialen sind so verarbeitet und verbaut, dass sie sich nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen. Am Gestänge ist eine Öse gedreht worden, an der man den Bait mit der Hauptschnur verbinden kann. 

In meinen Augen hat diese Öse einen elementaren Vorteil gegenüber einem L-förmig gedrehten Gestänge, es kann nicht verrutschen.

Der Bait ist ideal für die Barschangelei, was auf seine Größe von etwa 7cm und seinem leichten Gewicht von 8g zurückzuführen ist. Das geringe Gewicht ermöglicht es dem Angler diesen Köder mit einer leichten Barschrute zu fischen. 

Ich empfinde die Angelei mit dem Spinnerbait nicht gerade schwierig. Man hat die Möglichkeit einfach durchzukurbeln oder mit bzw. ohne Spin- Stopps zu angeln. 

Ich beangelte Tiefen bis 5m, wobei es aufgrund des Gewichtes nicht so einfach ist auf Tiefe zu kommen. Muss man aber auch nicht, denn dieser Spinnerbait spielt gerade bei krautigem und steinigen Boden, aber auch bei Seerosen seine absoluten Stärken aus. 

Ich hatte bei steinigem Boden nicht einen Hänger und auch bei Kraut in den Gewässern auf Rügen gar keine Probleme.

Leider blieb mir ein Erfolg verwehrt. Sicherlich kann man es immer auf den Angler schieben, doch die Fische waren sehr träge. Gerade in Schweden war die Weißfischpopulation ungewöhnlich hoch und auch andere Köder brachten uns nicht zum Fisch.

*
Quantum Spinner Bait Pike, Farbe: Bloody Offspring, 20cm, 65g *






Als zweiten Bait testete ich den Quantum Spinner Bait Pike mit 65g, einer Länge von 20cm in der Farbe Bloody Offspring. 

Auch dieser Spinnerbait ist aus komplett rostfreiem Material. Zwischen dem oberen Blade und dem Edelstahlgestänge ist auch hier wieder ein Wirbel und Sprengring geschaltet, so dass man hier bei Bedarf das Blatt wechseln kann. 
Beim unteren Spinnerblatt ist das nicht möglich.

Ich testete den Bait mit einer Westin W3 Powercast und einer Savage Gear Rute. Der Bait lässt sich erstaunlich weit werfen, doch leider hatte ich bei jedem dritten bis vierten Wurf das Problem, dass sich die Fransen und die Blades verhedderten. 

Am Gestänge ist auch bei diesem Köder eine Öse gedreht worden, an der man den Bait mit der Hauptschnur verbinden kann. 

Der Bait ist ideal für große Raubfische, was natürlich auf seine Größe von etwa 20cm und seinem Gewicht von 65g zurückzuführen ist. Der Köder macht eine gewaltige Druckwelle.

Bei der Führung gilt wie für alle Spinnerbaits: Man kann sie wenn man möchte einfach durchleiern oder auch mit kurzen Spinnstops arbeiten. 

Mit diesem Spinnerbait nahm ich vornehmlich das Freiwasser zwischen 6 – 10m ins Visier.

Doch auch im Flachwasser bei steinigem Boden und Kraut lief der Köder absolut hängerfrei. 

Aufgrund des Problems „Verheddern“ habe ich dann auch versucht den Bait zu schleppen. 

Ein Hecht, der auf dem hinteren Haken hing, stieg in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Boot aus und zwei weitere Fische stiegen während des Drills aus. 

Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren. Gerade in Schweden war die Weißfischpopulation ungewöhnlich hoch, aber der Köder brachte uns zumindest Fisch ans Boot, aber leider nicht ins Boot.

*
Black Cat Big Spinner Bait, Farbe: Silver, 60g *

Als dritten Bait testete ich den Black Cat Big Spinner Bait mit 60g in der Farbe Silver. 






Auch hier wieder: Komplett rostfreies Material & austauschbares Spinnerblatt! 

Alle Materialen sind so verarbeitet und verbaut, dass sie sich nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen. Als, ich nenne es mal I - Tüpfelchen, ist ein zusätzlich rotierendes Element im Blade, der zusätzlich Druck und einen weiteren optischen Reiz erzeugt.

Ich testete den Bait mit einer Westin W3 Powercast und einer Savage Gear Rute. Der Bait lässt sich weit und verwicklungsfrei werfen.  

Der Köder ist wohl eigentlich für Wels gedacht, aber sich auch für Hechte und kapitale Zander eine Option. 

Diese großen Köder machen einem die "Führungsfrage" recht leicht. Einfach reinleiern vielleicht garniert mit kurzen Spinnstops. Mehr muss man nicht machen.

Aufgrund des starken Westwindes im Bodden, war sehr viel Kraut im Wasser und ich probierte diesen Köder bei einer Tiefe von nur ca. 3m. 
Ich hatte bei dem steinigen Boden nicht einen Hänger und auch Kraut blieb kaum hängen. Aber es kam noch besser: Denn es dauerte keine 5 Würfe und der erste Hecht lag im Boot. 

In den folgenden 15min hatte ich sogar noch einen weiteren Biss, der aber durch meinen Begleiter beim Keschern aussteigen konnte. 

Wir hätten gerne weiter geangelt, doch der Wind machte uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 

Einige Zeit später, am am schwedischen Bolmen konnte der Bait seine Qualitäten nochmals unter Beweis stellen und bescherte uns einen 80er Hecht im Freiwasser.
















Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass ich den ersten und dritten Bait uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann. 

Beim Quantum Spinner Bait Pike bin ich noch etwas in der Findungsphase. Der Köder produziert Bisse - ich konnte die Fische aber nicht bekommen. 

Alle drei Köder sind inzwischen fester Bestandteil meines Ködersortiments geworden.

Viele Grüße
Kietze


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Mittlerweile sind schon zahlreiche Testberichte eingegangen. 
Sie werden alle Nach und Nach veröffentlicht, eine Übersicht der Testberichte findet ihr hier: Quantum und Black Cat Spinner Baits im Test

In den nächsten Beiträgen folgt der sehr, ich betone sehr, ausführliche Testbericht zu den Spinner Baits von Boardie PirschHirsch der kaum Fragen offen lassen dürfte. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank an Tobias alias PirschHirsch für dieses Machwerk  !


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

*Testbericht Quantum / Black Cat Spinner Baits​*​
– eingesetzt beim Hindernisangeln –
von PirschHirsch
​

Hallo liebe Boardies,
um meine Fangchancen an meinen (sehr) stark befischten Hausgewässern zu steigern, habe ich mich im Laufe der Zeit auf das Hindernisangeln per Spinnrute spezialisiert: 
An schwierigen Stellen wird aus Angst vor Köderverlust vergleichsweise weitaus weniger bis gar nicht geangelt. Zudem ziehen Strukturen immer Fische an. Für mich persönlich gleich zwei gute Gründe, dort gezielt mein Glück zu versuchen.

Doch haarige Spots erfordern spezielle Köder. Zu meinen diesbezüglichen Lieblingen zählen schon lange Spinnerbaits – auch, weil ich ohnehin auf druckvolle Zugköder stehe. Insofern habe ich mich bei der entsprechenden Anglerboard-Aktion als Spinnerbait-Tester beworben und mich sehr gefreut, in die Auswahl gefallen zu sein.

Nach Paketerhalt zu testen waren insgesamt drei Spinnerbaits von Quantum bzw. Black Cat:




Abb.1: Quantum „Pike“ (oben), Black Cat „Big Spinner Bait“ (rechts), Quantum „Spinner Bait“ (Farbe „Black Metal“; unten), jeweils in OVP

Jedem dieser Köder ist im zweiten Teil meines Artikels ein eigenes Review gewidmet. Zunächst möchte ich aber noch kurz anhand von ein paar Bildern verdeutlichen, was Hindernisangeln in meinem Fall konkret heißt:

_*Hinweis zur Bildqualität: *
Meine nunmehr leicht betagte Digicam der Nicht-Highend-Klasse ist eigentlich für den Nahbereich gedacht. Aus diesen Grund wird die Bildqualität bei größeren Distanzen und/oder abendlichen Lichtverhältnissen (bei denen die meisten Stellen-Bilder entstanden sind) oft relativ mangelhaft.
Dies bitte ich zu entschuldigen und hoffe, dass die Bilder von den Beispiel-Spots trotzdem genug Aussagekraft haben. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!_





Abb. 2: Flachwasserzone im Stillwasser bis ca. 1,50 m Tiefe. Schilf und alte Baumstümpfe am Rand, im Wasser hartblätteriges Kraut (Zielfische: Hecht, Waller)





Abb. 3: Gleiches Stillgewässer, andere Stelle: Buschreihe mit stark verwurzelter Randzone unter Wasser (Zielfische: Hecht, Waller)





Abb. 4: Kleiner Fluss, in Rinnen bis ca. 1,60 m Tiefe. Langsame bis mittelschnelle Strömung, dichter Randbewuchs (Zielfische: Forelle, Döbel, Barsch)





Abb. 5: Gleiches Flüsschen, andere Stelle: Auch hier Büsche plus Wurzeln unter Wasser (Zielfische: Forelle, Döbel, Barsch)

Ich befische somit fast ausschließlich natürliche Hindernisse mit harter Struktur, wofür sich Spinnerbaits aufgrund ihrer Grundkonstruktion generell sehr gut eignen. 

Künstliche Strukturen (z. B. Steinpackungen, Stege, Brückenpfeiler, alte Einkaufswagen, Flugzeugträger-Wracks) habe ich bei meinen Tests dagegen nicht beangelt. Ein großer Fluss mit starker Strömung stand mir ebenfalls nicht zur Verfügung. Wegen Verboots habe ich die Spinnerbaits ausschließlich vom Ufer aus geworfen. Ich verwende auch in hohen WG-Klassen ausschließlich Spinning-Combos, da Multirollen nicht mein Ding sind.


Gefangen habe ich beim Testen nichts – lediglich der kleine Quantum „Black Metal“ verführte einen Flüsschen-Döbel zu einem Fehlbiss auf Sicht. Dies tat meinem Testspaß jedoch keinerlei Abbruch. Ich hoffe somit, dass Ihr auch ohne Fangbilder etwas mit meinem Artikel anfangen und Euch dann etwas unter den getesteten Ködern vorstellen könnt.

Noch ein paar allgemeine Worte zum Hindernisangeln: 
Dicht an riskanten Strukturen bleiben keinerlei Zeit und Platz zum Drillen – ein gehakter Fisch (insbesondere größeren Formats) muss prinzipiell kompromisslos mit maximal geschlossener Bremse vom Hindernis ferngehalten werden.

Aus Gründen der Fairness und Waidgerechtigkeit sollte somit an anspruchsvollen Stellen nur gut abgestimmtes Tackle verwendet werden, das für die jeweilige Stelle/Situation ausreichend großkalibrig dimensioniert ist. Schwer ist fair – insbesondere beim Hindernisangeln vom Ufer aus, wenn man dem Fisch im Notfall nicht per Boot folgen und/oder ihn von Hand befreien kann.

Dies möchte ich hier allerdings nicht im Detail ausführen, da sich mein Artikel natürlich in erster Linie um die drei Testköder drehen soll. 

Von daher: Genug der Vorworte – gehen wir in medias res.
___________________________________________________________________________
*Spinnerbait von Quantum, Modell „Pike“*

*Herstellerangaben:* 
Länge: 20 cm
Gewicht: 65 g

Das erste Einzel-Review meines Artikels ist dem Pike gewidmet, der unmittelbar nach Entnahme aus der OVP folgendermaßen aussieht:





Abb. 6: Quantum Pike, ungefischt

*Quantum Pike: Konstruktion & Verarbeitung*
Frisch aus der Verpackung wirkt der Pike auf mich solide verarbeitet und attraktiv: Der Ersteindruck erweckt Vertrauen. Dies erachte ich als sehr wichtig, da solch ein Köder ganz klar auf Großhecht, Waller etc. abzielt. Dies bedeutet schweres Gerät und kompromissloses Drillen – insbesondere in Hindernisnähe. Somit lege ich persönlich viel Wert darauf, dass ich mich auch auf den Köder als letztes Glied der Gesamtsystemkette vollauf verlassen kann.

*Der Pike im Detail*
Nach dem Auspacken habe ich den Pike einer eingehenden Betrachtung unterzogen. Meine dabei gewonnenen Eindrücke habe ich zwecks besserer Übersicht in Listenform zusammengefasst:

*Bügelarm & Öse: *
Stabiler Edelstahl-Drahtarm, oberer Teil aufgrund der Doppelblatt-Konstruktion recht lang und vergleichsweise flach(er) positioniert. Geschlossene Öse (aus Stabilitäts-/Anti-Verlust-Gründen grundsätzlich von Vorteil).

*Jigkopf:*
Fischförmiger Kopf, laut Hersteller bleifrei (gut aus Umweltschutzgründen). Ködergewicht praktischerweise auf der Unterseite aufgedruckt; integrierte Augen als Reizpunkte.

*Haken:*
Haupt- und Trailer-Haken für Großfisch-Zwecke jeweils ausreichend scharf und dickdrahtig; Bogen jedoch jeweils recht schmal. Trailer-Haken ziemlich lang, ab Werk doppelt per Kunststoff-Schlauch am Haupthaken gegen Verrutschen/Verdrehen gesichert (interessantes und wirkungsvolles Konzept).

*Blade-Position in Relation zur Hakenposition:*
Oberes Blade endet etwa über dem Bogen des Haupthakens, was generell vorteilhaft in puncto Fehlbiss-Vermeidung ist. Abstand zwischen Haupthaken und oberem Blade recht groß.

*Korrosionsbeständigkeit der Metallteile: *
Trotz absichtlicher Mehrfach-Nasslagerung keine Korrosion an sämtlichen Metallteilen (inkl. Blades) zu bemerken.

*Skirt:*
Mix aus dünnen Silikonfransen (jeweils identische Stärke) und Glitterfäden in kräftigen Farben (Orange, Weiß, Schwarz, Gold – für meine trüben Gewässer gut geeignet). Skirt insgesamt ziemlich lang und weich, aber trotzdem robust; schön voluminöses Plustern unter Wasser. Auch nach hartem Hinderniskontakt keine Schäden am Skirt feststellbar.

*Farbe(n) & Lackierung:*
Kopf passend zu Skirt und Blades lackiert, Farbkonzept wirkt auf mich insgesamt sehr stimmig. Kopflackierung ohne Schäden auch nach hartem Hindernis-Kontakt

*Realgewicht:*
Ohne Trailer-Haken bei 66 g (ermittelt mit Küchenwaage).

*Die Spinnerblätter des Pike*
Die individuelle Performance eines Spinnerbaits wird entscheidend von dessen Spinnerblatt bzw. Spinnerblättern bestimmt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich diesem Aspekt in meinem Artikel jeweils einen eigenen kleinen Abschnitt gewidmet.
Der Pike ist eine Doppelblatt-Konstruktion, bestehend aus zwei großen Colorado-Blades:





Abb. 7: Quantum Pike, Colorado-Doppelblätter

Dies lässt vorab einen kräftigen Köderdruck im Wasser vermuten, was sich dann auch beim Einsatz bestätigt hat (s. „Quantum Pike: Performance“).
Beide Blades ließen sich trocken durch Antippen mit dem Finger leicht in Rotation versetzen und drehten dann in einem IMO ordentlichen Maß noch nach. Schleifen, Haken oder sonstige mechanische Beeinträchtigungen der Rotation waren nicht zu beobachten.
Dies führe ich auf die saubere Führung des Blatt-Bügels am unteren Blade sowie auf den verbauten Kugellagerwirbel am oberen Blade zurück. Letzterer ist per Sprengring angebracht, was bei Bedarf einen schnellen und unkomplizierten Blattwechsel erlaubt.

*Quantum Pike: Performance*
Am Wasser habe ich dem Pike intensiv mittels diverser Führungstechniken sowie an verschiedenen Vorfach-Materialien auf den Zahn gefühlt, um einen möglichst umfassenden Performance-Eindruck zu gewinnen. Auch diesen habe ich zwecks besserer Übersicht in Listenform zusammengefasst:

*Flugverhalten/Überschläge/Einwickeln beim Werfen:*
Für einen Double-Blader allgemein wenig Überschläge bzw. nur relativ selten Einwickeln ins Vorfach. Beste Anti-Überschlags-Ergebnisse mit Hardmono in 1,2 und 1,6 mm (stärkster Spinnstangen-Effekt), gefolgt von 1x7-Stahl ummantelt (40 lbs) und 7x7-Stahl ummantelt (40 lbs). Dies war erfahrungsgemäß zu erwarten und hat sich bestätigt.
Wurfweite für einen DB-Spinnerbait sehr akzeptabel. Verwendung eines Twister-Trailers (s. „Eignung für Trailer“) hat die Verwicklungsquote beim Werfen nicht signifikant erhöht (für mich eine sehr angenehme Eigenschaft).

*Absinkverhalten & -geschwindigkeit:*
Der Pike sank aufgrund seiner DB-Konstruktion und des voluminösen Skirts etwa mittelschnell. Absinkphasen gut über Schnurspannung kontrollierbar.

*Helicopter bei Spinnstopps:*
Bei Blades rotierten bzw. flatterten während der Absinkphase schön weiter. Auch bei relativ wenig Schnurspannung stürzte der Pike bei Spinnstopps nicht komplett willkürlich ab und wickelte sich dabei selbst unter Verwendung von 7x7-Stahl nicht ins Vorfach ein. Schönes Plustern des Skirts bei nachlassendem Leinenzug.

*Anlaufen der Spinnerblätter:*
Die Blätter des Pike ließen sich durch einfaches Ankurbeln anwerfen; ein harter Aktivierungsruck war nicht notwendig.

*Druckentwicklung:*
Aufgrund seiner beiden großen Colorado-Blades entwickelte der Pike erwartungsgemäß einen starken Gegendruck. Zwecks möglichst komfortabler Bedienung empfiehlt sich eine robuste und niedrig übersetzte Stationärrolle (was ich persönlich bevorzuge) oder eben eine Multi. Starke Belastung des Gesamtsystems – daher definitiv kein Köder für Spielzeugrollen (schon gar nicht der hoch übersetzten Art).

*Lauftiefe:*
Der Pike performte am besten in flachem bis mitteltiefem Wasser. Ab ca. 2 m abwärts (mir zur Verfügung stehende Maximaltiefe ca. 4 m) wurde die Köderkotrolle vergleichsweise schwieriger.

*Einleiern / Cranken (mittleres Tempo):*
Einwandfreie Funktion; der Köder hielt sehr gut die Tiefe und blieb sauber in der Spur. Druckentwicklung auf mittlerem Tempo zwar stark, aber für längeres Fischen meiner Meinung nach nicht zu extrem.

*Burnen:*
Zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad möglich, aber selbst mit einer niedrig übersetzten Rolle aufgrund des starken DB-Gegendrucks auf Dauer sehr anstrengend. Zudem ist der Köder (wie so gut wie jeder andere Spinnerbait mit zwei großen Colorados) für eine extreme Highspeed-Präsentation zu sperrig und legt sich dabei recht bald auf die Seite. Die Stärken des Pike liegen eindeutig im mittelschnellen bis langsamen Bereich.

*Slow-Motion:*
Sehr gut umsetzbar; die beiden großen und leicht laufenden Colorado-Blätter funktionierten auch bei extrem langsamer Führung noch einwandfrei. Gezielten Tempo-Bremsen während des Leierns/Crankens stand nichts im Wege, dabei zusätzlich attraktives Plustern des Skirts.

*Pullen / Rippen:*
Mittelschnelles bis langsames Pullen war sehr gut möglich. Beim aggressiven bzw. schnellen Rippen stieß der Pike jedoch aufgrund seiner Konstruktion/Auslegung und seines starken Gegendrucks jedoch an seine Grenzen.

*(Freiwasser-) Jiggen / Aggressives Faulenzen:*
Jiggen vom Grund und im Freiwasser war akzeptabel möglich, sofern die Rutenbewegungen nicht zu heftig/schnell ausfielen (vgl. auch „Rippen“). Mit aggressivem Faulenzen über die Rolle kam der Köder besser klar (wohl aufgrund der vergleichsweise nicht so heftigen Initial-Energie). Dennoch jeweils nicht meine bevorzugten Führungsmethoden mit dem Pike, da die Blades auch hierfür zu starken Gegendruck aufbauten und der Köder insgesamt zu sperrig war bzw. für meinen Geschmack zu träge reagierte.

*Eignung als Searchbait:*
Sehr gute Eignung, allerdings aufgrund der druckvollen, großformatigen DB-Konstruktion mit vergleichsweise langsamerem Tempo (andernfalls zu anstrengend) sowie mit vergleichsweise reduzierter Wurfweite. Dafür produziert der Pike wiederum eine sehr starke Druckwelle, die Räuber potenziell auch aus größerer Entfernung anlockt.

*Resistenz gegen Hindernisse*
Als Hindernisangler ist mir natürlich die Köder-Performance bei Kontakt mit Strukturen besonders wichtig.
Ich konnte den Pike an den von mir damit beangelten Stellen (für Beispiele s. Abb. 2 und 3) problemlos einsetzen: Der Köder ist einwandfrei von Totholz, Wurzeln usw. abgeprallt. Auch hartblätteriges Kraut hat sich nicht am Köder festgesetzt.
Für weiches bzw. feines Kraut eignet sich der Köder jedoch weniger, da er mit seinen beiden Blades in diesem Fall zu viel Angriffsfläche für die Vegetation bietet. 
Dies ist jedoch kein spezielles Defizit des Pike, sondern für sämtliche Spinnerbaits (insbesondere mit Doppelblättern) typisch: Je feiner das Kraut, desto leichter kommt es zu Gemüsepackungen. 
Spinnerbaits sind einfach primär für harte Hindernisse (Holz, Seerosen etc.) konstruiert bzw. gedacht – was der Pike bei meinem Test sehr ordentlich bestätigt hat. 

Meine deftige Bedienweise konnte dem Pike nichts anhaben: Auch nach absichtlich herbeigeführten Heftig-Kontakten mit Hindernissen waren am Köder keine Schäden zu bemerken. Der robuste Ersteindruck nach dem Auspacken hat sich somit auch im Einsatz bestätigt. Leider hatte ich während meiner Tests keinen Biss auf den Pike – dessen Resistenz gegen Raubfischzähne kann ich daher nicht beurteilen.

*Eignung für Trailer*
Wer einen Spinnerbait zusätzlich tunen will, kann dies z. B. per Trailer tun. Ich bevorzuge für diesen Zweck zumeist Twister. Insofern habe ich den Pike mit einem 8“ Octogambo Grub von Kalin’s versehen:





Abb. 8: Quantum Pike mit Twister-Trailer

Angenehm: Die Erweiterung um den Twister senkte zwar aufgrund der schlechteren Aerodynamik naturgemäß die Wurfweite, resultierte beim Pike aber nicht in einer signifikanten Zunahme von Überschlägen. 
Lauf- und Absinkverhalten wurden durch den Trailer ebenfalls nicht negativ beeinträchtigt. Der Trailer hielt einwandfrei am Haken und musste auch nach kraftvollen Gewaltwürfen nicht neu ausgerichtet werden. Aus dem von mir verwendeten Twister stand der Haken für meinen Geschmack trotz der recht geringen Bogenweite noch weit genug heraus (s. Abb. 8).

Den Trailer-Hook habe ich jedoch nach meiner Testwurf-Serie zur Ermittlung des Flugverhaltens gleich entfernt und fürs Weiterangeln nicht wieder angebracht: Zusatzhaken können meiner Erfahrung nach den Anti-Hänger-Vorteil eines Spinnerbaits komplett wieder zunichte machen. Zudem verschlechtern Trailer-Hooks mitunter ebenfalls das Flugverhalten und verheddern sich auch potenziell mit den Schwanzenden von Twister-Trailern. 

Insofern demontiere ich eventuell vorinstallierte Trailer-Hooks standardmäßig bei jedem Spinnerbait: Im Vergleich zu einer eventuellen Fehlbiss-Steigerung erachte ich eine möglichst stressfreie Bedienung (reibungslosere und weitere Würfe, gesenkte Hänger-Wahrscheinlichkeit) als weitaus wichtiger, da dies zu einer möglichst effizient genutzten Angelzeit beiträgt.

*Quantum Pike: Test-Fazit*
Der Quantum Pike ist für meinen Geschmack (großfischtauglich) robust, sauber laufend und für eine DB-Konstruktion gut zu werfen. Der Köder entwickelt starken Druck und war mit dem von mir gewählten Twister-Trailer gut einsetzbar. Die Stärken liegen im mittelschnellen bis langsamen Führungsbereich. Eklatante Defizite waren allgemein nicht zu bemerken. 
Von daher: Eine solide und anständige Erweiterung meine Spinnerbait-Sammlung, die in bestimmten Situationen sicherlich zukünftig noch weitere Einsätze absolvieren wird. Ich persönlich bevorzuge allerdings generell Single-Blade-Konstruktionen.
___________________________________________________________________________
*Spinnerbait von Black Cat, Modell „Big Spinner Bait“*

Herstellerangaben:	
Länge: nicht angegeben (nachgemessen: ca. 18 cm von Arm-Öse bis hinterstes Skirt-Ende)
Gewicht: 60 g

Das zweite Einzel-Review meines Artikels dreht sich um den Big Spinner Bait (zwecks Vereinfachung fortan kurz BSB genannt) von Black Cat, der folgendermaßen aus seiner OVP kommt:





Abb. 9: Black Cat BSB, ungefischt

*Black Cat BSB: Konstruktion & Verarbeitung*
Auch dieser Spinnerbait erweckt in puncto Konstruktion auf den ersten Blick Vertrauen bei mir – insbesondere relevant, da der Köder in erster Linie zum Spinnfischen auf Waller/Wels gedacht ist. Denn wenn man sich gezielt mit dem stärksten europäischen Süßwasserfisch anlegen will (und das auch noch an schwierigen Angelstellen), kommen nur Komponenten mit echter Hochlast-Fähigkeit infrage.

*Der BSB im Detail*
Nach dem Auspacken habe ich auch den BSB im Detail betrachtet und meine dabei gewonnenen Eindrücke zwecks besserer Übersicht in Listenform zusammengefasst:

*Bügelarm & Öse:* 
Stabiler Drahtarm (aus Edelstahl?), zweiteilig mit recht matter Oberfläche. Teile per Gelenk (von einem Schlauchstück abgedeckt) sehr robust miteinander verbunden. Zweck der Zweiteiligkeit unbekannt – eventuell, um Verbiegen bei Großwaller-Drills entgegenzuwirken? Oberer Teil des Arms mittellang und recht steil positioniert. Geschlossene Öse (aus Stabilitäts-/Anti-Verlust-Gründen insbesondere beim Wallerangeln wichtig).

*Jigkopf:*
Kopfmaterial unbekannt (vermutlich normales Blei), Gewicht nicht auf dem Köder aufgedruckt. Integrierte Augen als Reizpunkte. Jigkopf eiförmig und gedrungen, aber mit einer Art Kiel versehen (günstig für schnelle Führung bzw. bei Strömung).

*Haken:*
Haken fürs Wallerfischen ausreichend scharf und dickdrahtig; vergleichsweise weiter Hakenbogen.

*Blade-Position in Relation zur Hakenposition:*
Original-Blade endet etwa über dem Bogen des Hakens, was generell vorteilhaft in puncto Fehlbiss-Vermeidung ist. Abstand zwischen Haken und Blade recht groß. Ersatzblatt in Willow-Form wurde sehr ähnlich dimensioniert gewählt (s. „Das Spinnerblatt des BSB“).

*Korrosionsbeständigkeit der Metallteile: *
Trotz absichtlicher Mehrfach-Nasslagerung keine Korrosion an sämtlichen Metallteilen zu bemerken. Das bei jeder Nasslagerung separat mit dazugepackte Original-Blade blieb ebenfalls korrosionsfrei (Originalblatt wurde von mir ersetzt; s. „Das Spinnerblatt des BSB“).

*Skirt:*
Dünne Silikonfransen (jeweils identische Stärke) mit Glitter-Effekten; Fransen in der Mitte länger. Skirt insgesamt recht dünn und schlank, was eine Führung mit hohem Tempo oder bei Strömung begünstigt (Plustern in diesen Fällen eher hinfällig). Auch nach hartem Hinderniskontakt keine Schäden am Skirt feststellbar.

*Farbe(n) & Lackierung:*
Kopf passend zu Skirt und Original-Blade in Weiß-Silber lackiert (bei Dunkelheit gut erkennbar). Kopflackierung ohne Schäden auch nach hartem Hindernis-Kontakt.

*Realgewicht:*
Mit Original-Blade bei 68 g (ermittelt per Küchenwaage). Die zusätzlichen 8 g fielen bei dem von mir gewählten Tackle-Headroom buchstäblich nicht ins Gewicht.


*
Das Spinnerblatt des BSB*
Die individuelle Performance eines Spinnerbaits wird entscheidend von dessen Spinnerblatt bzw. Spinnerblättern bestimmt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich diesem Aspekt in meinem Artikel jeweils einen eigenen kleinen Abschnitt gewidmet.
Der BSB ist eine Einzelblatt-Konstruktion, bestehend aus einem großen Willow-Blade in Verbindung mit einem besonderen Feature:





Abb. 10: Black Cat BSB, Spinnerblatt (Vorderansicht)





Abb. 11: Black Cat BSB, Spinnerblatt (Rückansicht)

Dabei handelt es sich um ein integiertes Buzzer-Blatt im Miniaturformat, das in der Aussparung im Hauptblatt auf einer dünnen Drahtachse läuft – eine interessante Idee, die offenbar auf das Erzeugen zusätzlicher Druckwellen abzielt.
Gleichzeitig wirkt dieses Konzept aber für meinen Geschmack als Hindernisangler auf den ersten Blick zu filigran und zu komplex – was sich dann auch beim Einsatz bestätigt hat: Das Buzzer-Blade ist meiner Meinung nach zu anfällig gegenüber feinen Schmutzpartikeln (treibenden Winz-Algenfäden, Altlaub-Stückchen).

Dies hat sich bei meinem Testmodell zusätzlich unvorteilhaft auf das Laufverhalten des Gesamtblattes ausgewirkt (s. „Black Cat BSB: Performance“).

Doch auch im sauberen Zustand war das Gesamtblatt nicht ganz ohne Defizite: 
Im Vergleich zum oberen Blade des Pike ließ sich das Blatt des BSB durch Antippen mit dem Finger weniger schnell in Rotation versetzen und drehte anschließend kaum nach.

Dies lag eventuell auch am niedrigen Gewicht des Gesamtblattes: Letzteres besteht aus relativ dünnem Blech. Das Blech wiederum weist auf der Rückseite eine Art Randkante in Form eines umlaufenden Grates auf (s. Abb. 11).

Beim Einsatz am Stillwasser sprang das Blatt nur nach einem extrem kräftigen Ruck per Rute kurz an und stand dann schnell wieder still. Das stillstehende Blatt wedelte dann fast horizontal am Arm (etwa analog zu zusätzlichen Kunststoff-Schwanzflossen für Blinker), was dem gesamten Spinnerbait unter Zug eine Art Flanken bzw. Schwanken bescherte. Das Buzzer-Blatt innerhalb des Hauptblattes drehte sich dabei jedoch einwandfrei. 

Der Köder war zwar so noch fischbar und kippte unter Zug nicht gleich um, brachte aber mangels sauberer Rotation nicht die erhoffte Spinnerbait-Performance – insbesondere bei Waller-Kunstködern halte ich eine möglichst kräftige Druckwelle für elementar.

Da ich von Strömungsmechanik und ähnlichen physikalischen Aspekten nichts verstehe, kann ich bezüglich des nicht sauber rotierenden Gesamtblattes nur folgende spekulative (!) Vermutungen (ohne jeglichen Anspruch auf Wahrheitsgehalt!) tätigen:
Gesamtblatt insgesamt zu leicht bzw. mit zu großer Aussparung?
Kante des Blechrands auf der Blattrückseite (s. Abb. 11) unvorteilhaft in puncto Anströmverhalten etc.?
Rotationsrichtungen von Hauptblatt und Mini-Buzzer eventuell gegenläufig und sich so gegenseitig neutralisierend?

*Black Cat BSB: Performance*
Um meine Performance-Tests mit üblichen Spinnerbait-Führungstechniken aussagekräftig durchführen zu können, habe ich das Originalblatt daher nach kurzer Zeit gegen ein ähnlich dimensioniertes Willow-Blade ausgetauscht. Dies war dank der auch hier vorhandenen Blattaufhängung per Sprengring problemlos in kürzester Zeit erledigt.
Bei Wurfverhalten und Sinkgeschwindigkeit waren keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen Original- und Austauschblatt zu bemerken.
Eine relevante Rolle des Austauschblattes ist in der folgenden Übersichtsliste jeweils entsprechend indiziert (*):

*Flugverhalten/Überschläge/Einwickeln beim Werfen:*
Der BSB fliegt für einen Spinnerbait sehr gut, weit und stabil. Mit allen von mir verwendeten Vorfach-Materialien (1x7-Stahl ummantelt/40 lbs, Hardmono in 1,2 und 1,6 mm, 7x7-Stahl ummantelt/40 lbs) verzeichnete ich so gut wie keine Überschläge bzw. kein Einwickeln des Arms (auch nicht bei Gewaltwürfen). Dies dürfte vor allem dem Single-Blade-Konzept geschuldet sein – dennoch macht der Köder auf mich auch einen gewissen wurfoptimierten Eindruck.

*Absinkverhalten & -geschwindigkeit:*
Der BSB sank aufgrund seiner SB-Konstruktion und des schlanken, dünnen Skirts sehr zügig und quasi vertikal. Bei größerer Tiefe war der Grund damit sehr schnell erreicht, der Aufschlag am Grund war hart und deutlich in der Rute spürbar. Dies alles hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da ich bei Waller-Spinnködern auch eine potenziell zügige, tiefe und aggressive Führung sehr gern mag.

*Helicopter bei Spinnstopps*:*
Aufgrund der schnellen Sinkgeschwindigkeit und der SB-Konstruktion drehte sich das Austausch-Willow-Blatt bei Spinnstopps recht hochfrequent und linear um seine virtuelle Mittelachse (d. h. weniger zur Seite flatternd). Dies passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut einer zügigen und aggressiven Führung (von mir mit dem BSB hauptsächlich praktiziert) und dürfte auch bei stärkerer Strömung aufgrund der recht geringen Angriffsfläche ein Vorteil sein. Das Absinken bliebt so gut wie verwicklungsfrei. Der recht schlanke Skirt plusterte bei Spinnstopps quasi nicht, sondern schwänzelte eher. Auch diese Charakteristik passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu meiner bevorzugten Führungsweise mit dem BSB (zügig und aggressiv mit harten Grund- bzw. Hinderniskontakt).

*Anlaufen des Spinnerblattes*:*
Mit dem Original-Blatt unbefriedigend, da in diesem Fall nicht wirklich von Anlaufen gesprochen werden konnte (s. auch „Das Spinnerblatt des BSB“). Das von mir gewählte Austauschblatt ließ sich durch einfaches Ankurbeln anwerfen; ein harter Aktivierungsruck war damit nicht notwendig.

*Druckentwicklung*:*
Mit dem Austausch-Willow-Blatt wie erwartet etwa mittelstark (weitaus weniger als beim Pike). Dies ermöglichte eine zügige, optional tiefe und dabei recht wenig anstrengende Führung mit eingestreutem Jigging bzw. Hinderniskontakt. Auch für das Fischen bei Strömung dürfte dies ein Vorteil sein. 

*Lauftiefe*:*
Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert der BSB am besten bei mitteltiefer bis tiefer Führung: Durch die schnelle Sinkrate sind Mittelwasser bzw. Grund schnell erreicht. Auch bei größerer Wassertiefe ab 2 m abwärts (mir standen max. rund 4 m zur Verfügung) war stets eine gute Köderkontrolle gewährleistet.

*Einleiern / Cranken (mittleres Tempo)*:*
Möglich, wobei der Köder durch seine schnelle Sinkrate bei zu wenig Tempo bzw. Leinenzug eine Tendenz zum Abtauchen zeigte. Eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit war daher erforderlich, um die Tiefe zuverlässig zu halten.

*Burnen*:*
Mit dem Willow-Austauschblatt sehr gut möglich. Hierzu dürften die insgesamt recht schlanke Form und der wenig voluminöse Skirt stark beitragen. Durch den relativ geringen Widerstand ließ sich der Köder auch über längere Zeit hinweg recht komfortabel mit hohem Tempo führen und legte sich erst vergleichsweise spät auf die Seite.

*Slow-Motion*:*
Dieses Führungstempo verträgt der BSB meiner Meinung nach am schlechtesten – recht schlanke, schwere und schnell sinkende Köder eignen sich generell nicht sonderlich gut für für Zeitlupe.

*Pullen / Rippen*:*
Pullen mit recht hoher Frequenz ab einem gewissen Mindesttempo prima möglich; auch schnelles bzw. aggressives Rippen funktionierte mit dem BSB größtenteils sehr ordentlich.

*(Freiwasser-) Jiggen / Aggressives Faulenzen*:*
Meiner Meinung nach die Paradedisziplin des BSB: Dank der schnellen und ziemlich linearen Sinkcharakteristik (in Verbindung mit dem nicht zu heftigen Einholwiderstand) konnte ich den Köder sehr gut auf den Grund poltern lassen, schnell anjiggen bzw. ankurbeln und mit kurzen Sprüngen hoppelnd animieren (ähnlich wie einen Spinn-Jig). Somit kam der Aufschlag des Kopfes als Zusatzreiz hinzu. Im Freiwasser war bei Bedarf eine sehr zügige und ausladende Sägezahn-Führung möglich, wobei sich der BSB in etwa wie ein sinkender Lipless Crank bedienen ließ.

*Eignung als Searchbait*:*
Sehr gut: Der BSB war weit und mit verschiedenen Vorfach-Materialien quasi verwicklungsfrei werfbar. Schnell sinkend, durch den recht geringen Einholwiderstand nicht allzu anstrengend. Mit ordentlich Tempo auch relativ tief führbar. Unterm Strich sehr gute Voraussetzungen für das zügige Absuchen verschiedener Wasserschichten.

*Resistenz gegen Hindernisse*
Als Hindernisangler ist mir natürlich die Köder-Performance bei Kontakt mit Strukturen besonders wichtig.
Ich konnte den BSB an den von mir damit beangelten Stellen (für Beispiele s. Abb. 2 und 3) problemlos einsetzen, sofern das Wasser nicht allzu flach wurde (Sinkrate und Gewicht für extremes Flachwasser unter 0,5 m jeweils deutlich zu hoch; ab etwa 1 m wurde es bei ausreichendem Tempo und steilem Rutenwinkel langsam praktikabel). 

Der Köder ist einwandfrei von Totholz, Wurzeln usw. abgeprallt. Auch hartblätteriges Kraut hat sich nicht am Köder festgesetzt. Für weiches bzw. feines Kraut eignet sich der Köder jedoch weniger, da die Basiskonstruktion auch bei Konzepten mit Single-Blades in Willow-Form insgesamt zu viel Angriffsfläche für die Vegetation bietet. 

Dies ist jedoch kein spezielles Defizit des BSB, sondern für sämtliche Spinnerbaits (auch mit Einzelblatt) typisch: Je feiner das Kraut, desto leichter kommt es zu Gemüsepackungen. 
Spinnerbaits sind einfach primär für harte Hindernisse (Holz, Seerosen etc.) konstruiert bzw. gedacht – was der BSB bei meinem Test sehr ordentlich bestätigt hat. 

Meine deftige Bedienweise konnte dem BSB nichts anhaben: Auch nach absichtlich herbeigeführten Heftig-Kontakten mit Hindernissen waren am Köder keine Schäden zu bemerken. Der robuste Ersteindruck nach dem Auspacken hat sich somit auch im Einsatz bestätigt. Leider hatte ich während meiner Tests keinen Biss auf den BSB – dessen Resistenz gegen Raubfischzähne kann ich daher nicht beurteilen.

*Eignung für Trailer*
Wer einen Spinnerbait zusätzlich tunen will, kann dies z. B. per Trailer tun. Ich bevorzuge für diesen Zweck zumeist Twister. Insofern habe ich auch dem BSB einen 8“ Octogambo Grub von Kalin’s spendiert:





Abb. 12: Black Cat BSB mit Twister-Trailer

Angenehm: Die Erweiterung um den Twister senkte zwar aufgrund der schlechteren Aerodynamik naturgemäß etwas die Wurfweite, resultierte aber auch beim BSB nicht in einer signifikanten Zunahme von Überschlägen. 
Lauf- und Absinkverhalten wurden durch den Trailer ebenfalls nicht negativ beeinträchtigt – eine zügige und aggressive Führung des BSB war weiterhin gewährleistet. Der Trailer hielt einwandfrei am Haken und musste auch nach kraftvollen Gewaltwürfen nicht neu ausgerichtet werden. Aus dem von mir verwendeten Twister stand der Haken für meinen Geschmack weit genug heraus (s. Abb. 12), was durch den recht weiten Bogen begünstigt wurde.

*Black Cat BSB: Test-Fazit*
Der Black Cat BSB ist trotz der geschilderten Probleme mit dem Originalblatt meiner Meinung nach keinesfalls eine Fehlkonstruktion – ganz im Gegenteil:
Nach Austausch des Originalblatts gegen ein normales Willow-Blade erwies sich der BSB als gut/weit werfbarer, tief fischbarer und bei Bedarf (sehr) aggressiv führbarer Spinnerbait/Spinn-Jig/Searchbait.
In Verbindung mit der voll wallertauglichen Auslegung für mich definitiv eine äußerst interessante Option, der ich auch zukünftig noch einige Chancen geben werde.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

*Spinnerbait von Quantum, Modell „Spinner Bait“ in Farbe „Black Metal“*

Herstellerangaben:	
Länge: 7cm

Gewicht: 8 g

Das dritte Einzel-Review meines Artikels beleuchtet das kleinste und leichteste Modell der drei Testköder: den Spinner Bait (SB) von Quantum in der Farbe Black Metal (BM) – von mir fortan kurz Quantum SB-BM genannt, da der Köder keinen eigenen (markanten) Produktnamen hat. Direkt aus der OVP heraus sieht der Kleine folgendermaßen aus:





Abb. 13: Quantum SB-BM, ungefischt

*Quantum SB-BM: Konstruktion & Verarbeitung*
Auch dieser Spinnerbait konnte nach Entnahme aus der OVP direkt mein Vertrauen erwecken: Er ist wohl hauptsächlich fürs Barschangeln gedacht, macht aber trotzdem einen sehr stabilen Ersteindruck – und das ist gut so: 
Gerade beim sommerlichen Spinnfischen in Gewässern voller Fischbrut gehen auch immer wieder Kapitale (z. B. Beifang-Meterhechte) auf kleine Barsch-Baits. Beim Konstruieren des SB-BM wurde dies von Quantum offenbar mit bedacht. Daher stand meinerseits einem bedenkenlosen Einsatz in Hindernisnähe nichts im Wege.

*Der SB-BM im Detail*
Wie bei den beiden anderen Testködern habe ich die Einzelkomponenten des noch ungefischten SB-BM detailliert untersucht und meine Eindrücke zwecks besserer Übersicht in Listenform zusammengefasst:

*Bügelarm & Öse: *
Stabiler Edelstahl-Drahtarm, oberer Teil recht kurz sowie relativ steil positioniert. Geschlossene Öse (aus Stabilitäts-/Anti-Verlust-Gründen grundsätzlich von Vorteil).

*Jigkopf:*
Kopfmaterial unbekannt (vermutlich normales Blei), Gewicht nicht auf dem Köder aufgedruckt. Integrierte Augen als Reizpunkte. Jigkopf stromlinienförmig (günstig für schnelle Führung bzw. bei Strömung), aber vorne auf der Unterseite relativ breit und flach. Dadurch fällt der Köder bei Grundkontakt nicht sofort um, was ich als sehr gute Eigenschaft empfinde. Zudem trägt die gewählte Kopfform meiner Meinung nach auch positiv zu Laufverhalten und Führungsvariabilität bei (s. „Quantum SB-BM: Performance“).

*Haken:*
Haken ausreichend scharf und auch relativ dickdrahtig; mittelweiter Hakenbogen.
Blade-Position in Relation zur Hakenposition:
Das Blade endet etwa über dem Bogen des Hakens, was generell vorteilhaft in puncto Fehlbiss-Vermeidung ist. Abstand zwischen Haken und Blade meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gewählt (für mich weder zu groß noch zu klein).

*Korrosionsbeständigkeit der Metallteile: *
Trotz absichtlicher Mehrfach-Nasslagerung keine Korrosion an sämtlichen Metallteilen (inkl. Blade) zu bemerken.

*Skirt:*
Mix aus Silikonfransen unterschiedlicher Stärke (fein/schwarz bzw. breit/silbrig/mit Glittereffekt) und identischer Länge. Die feinen und breiten Fäden scheinen sich zudem leicht in puncto Härtegrad bzw. Textur zu unterscheiden. Diese und eventuelle weitere Faktoren trugen potentiell zum sehr lebendigen Plustern des Skirts während Spinnstopps bei. Zudem schien sich das Gesamtkonzept des Skirts positiv auf das Sinkverhalten auszuwirken (s. „Quantum SB-BM: Performance“). Auch nach hartem Hinderniskontakt keine Schäden am Skirt feststellbar.

*Farbe(n) & Lackierung:*
Kopf andersfarbig (bläulich-silbrig schimmernd, ausreichend natürlich), aber trotzdem passend zu Skirt und Blade lackiert. Das Farbkonzept wirkt auf mich insgesamt sehr stimmig – der „Black-Metal“-Farbmix mit natürlich gestaltetem Jigkopf bietet meiner Meinung nach gute interne Kontraste, ist aber andererseits auch nicht sonderlich grell. Solche Universalfarben funktionieren generell in trübem wie in klarem Wasser (analog zu Gummis in silbrig-hellem Weißfischdekor mit dunklem Rücken). Kopflackierung ohne Schäden auch nach hartem Hindernis-Kontakt.

*Realgewicht:*
Liegt bei 12 g (ermittelt per Küchenwaage); der Hersteller gibt den SB-BM mit 8 g an. Auf Köder und OVP stehen jedoch keine Gewichtsangaben. Somit vermute ich, durch ein schlichtes Versehen die 7-cm-Variante in 12 g zum Testen erhalten zu haben. Dies stellte jedoch für mich keinerlei Problem dar und ist komplett neutral zu betrachten.

*Das Spinnerblatt des SB-BM*
Die individuelle Performance eines Spinnerbaits wird entscheidend von dessen Spinnerblatt bzw. Spinnerblättern bestimmt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich diesem Aspekt in meinem Artikel jeweils einen eigenen kleinen Abschnitt gewidmet.
Der SB-BM ist eine schnörkellose Einzelblatt-Konstruktion mit einem Willow-Blade:





Abb. 14: Quantum SB-BM, Willow-Einzelblatt

Genau mein Ding – allgemein bevorzuge ich auch bei Ködern maximal abgespeckte Konzepte, die auf das Wesentliche reduziert sind (was nicht zusätzlich vorhanden ist, kann auch nicht stören oder kaputtgehen).

Die Willow-Form des Blattes lässt vorab einen mittelstarken Köderdruck vermuten, was sich dann auch beim Einsatz bestätigt hat (s. „Quantum SB-BM: Performance“).
Das Blade ließ sich trocken durch Antippen mit dem Finger leicht in Rotation versetzen und drehte dann in einem IMO ordentlichen Maß noch nach. Schleifen, Haken oder sonstige mechanische Beeinträchtigungen der Rotation waren nicht zu beobachten.
Dies führe ich u. a. auf den verbauten Kugellagerwirbel am Blade zurück. Letzterer ist auch beim SB-BM per Sprengring angebracht, was bei Bedarf einen schnellen und unkomplizierten Blattwechsel erlaubt. 

Modifikationsbedarf bestand beim SB-BM jedoch meinerseits gar nicht, da der Köder im Werkszustand einen für meinen Geschmack sehr guten Auftritt hinlegte (s. „Quantum SB-BM: Performance“).

*Quantum SB-BM: Performance*
Wie die beiden anderen Testköder musste mir auch der SB-BM mittels diverser Führungstechniken und an verschiedenen Vorfach-Materialien beweisen, was in ihm steckt. Die Ergebnisse habe ich zwecks besserer Übersicht ebenfalls in Listenform zusammengefasst:

*Flugverhalten/Überschläge/Einwickeln beim Werfen:*
Der SB-BM ließ sich mit verschiedenen Vorfach-Materialien größtenteils verwicklungs- bzw. überschlagsfrei werfen. Die besten Ergebnisse erzielte ich mit 1x7-Stahl in 12 und 15 lbs, was aufgrund der Materialsteife auch so zu erwarten war. Etwas häufiger zu Verwicklungen in der Luft kam es erwartungsgemäß mit 7x7-Stahl in 6 kg (13,2 lbs) sowie mit Mono in Stärke 0,25 mm (letztere im nachgewiesenermaßen hechtfreien Test-Abschnitt des erwähnten Flüsschens eingesetzt). Bei angepasster Wurftechnik (Schnur-Fingerbremse) machte der SB-BM aber auch mit den weichen Vorfach-Materialien keine sonderlichen Probleme. Für einen kleinen Spinnerbait flog der SB-BM sehr weit und stabil.

*Absinkverhalten & -geschwindigkeit:*
Trotz seiner Single-Blade-Konstruktion mit recht schmalem Willow-Blade sank der SB-BM nach dem Einschlag bei Bedarf sehr langsam an gespannter Leine ab. Nachlassen des Leinenzugs resultierte in einer gesteigerten Sinkrate. Das Absinkverhalten war daher sehr gut bzw. direkt steuerbar – ich konnte den SB-BM z. B. auf gleichbleibender Höhe über Vertiefungen im Boden führen und sehr kontrolliert in diese hinuntertauchen lassen. Ausbleibender Leinenzug bei Spinnstopps resultierte in einem schönen „Absturzverhalten“ mit sehr gutem Helicopter-Effekt, wobei der Köder aber immer verwicklungsfrei blieb und trotz seines schmalen Einzelblattes keinesfalls wie ein Stein sank. Dies führe ich zumindest teilweise auf die IMO gelungene Skirt-Konstruktion des SB-BM zurück – die vergleichsweise breiteren und weicheren Skirt-Anteile scheinen eine gute „Bremswirkung“ zu haben. Zusammen mit dem großen bedienbaren Tempo-Spektrum trug dies elementar zur „stufenlosen“ Köderkontrolle bei. Diese war beim SB-BM von allen drei Testködern am direktesten bzw. breitbandigsten gegeben.

*Helicopter bei Spinnstopps:*
Trotz seiner Single-Blade-Konstruktion mit recht schmalem Willow-Blatt legte der SB-BM ein schönes Helicopter-Verhalten bei Spinnstopps an den Tag: Das Blatt rotierte beim Absinken einwandfrei und wies zusätzlich ein interessantes Flattern auf. Zusammen mit dem parallel in Erscheinung tretenden Plustern des Skirts ein IMO sehr attraktiv und lebendig wirkender Gesamteffekt. Auch beim Helicoptern ohne Leinenzug wickelte sich der Köder selbst bei Verwendung weicher Vorfach-Materialien nicht ins Vorfach ein.

*Anlaufen des Spinnerblattes:*
Das Blatt des SB-BM ließ sich durch einfaches Ankurbeln anwerfen; ein harter Aktivierungsruck war nicht notwendig.

*Druckentwicklung:*
Aufgrund seiner Single-Blade-Konstruktion mit recht schmalem Willow-Blatt generierte der SB-BM unter Zug erwartungsgemäß einen schwachen bis mittelstarken Gegendruck, wobei das Spinnerblatt jederzeit direkt auf Änderungen von Tempo und Leinenzug reagierte. Im Vergleich zu einem einzelnen Colorado-Blatt fiel die Druckwelle des SB-BM insgesamt schwächer aus. Diese rein bauart-bedingte Charakteristik wurde durch die „Lebendigkeit“ bzw. Reaktionsfreudigkeit des SB-BM-Blattes IMO einwandfrei ausgeglichen. Auch eine Führung gegen die maximal mittelstarke Strömung des von mir beangelten Flüsschens war problemlos sowie ohne übermäßig große Anstrengung möglich.

*Lauftiefe:*
Durch die relativ langsame sowie sehr gut steuerbare Sinkrate präzise definierbar – die Countdown-Methode ließ sich nach dem Einschlag einwandfrei anwenden. Die beste Köderkontrolle ermöglichte der SB-BM bei Tiefen bis 2 m; zwischen 2 und 4 m (die mir zur Verfügung stehende Stillwasser-Maximaltiefe) ließ sich der Spinnerbait aber immer noch akzeptabel steuern. Somit handelt es sich beim SB-BM meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen reinen Flachwasserköder: Auch in Sachen Lauftiefe bot mir der Bait einiges an Flexibilität.

*Einleiern / Cranken (mittleres Tempo):*
Einwandfreie Funktion; der SB-BM hielt sehr gut die Tiefe und blieb sauber in der Spur. Zudem ermöglichte die mittelstarke Druckentwicklung ein komfortables Cranken über lange Zeit hinweg. Zudem reagierte der Köder gut auf leichte Twitches während des Crankens – diese Führungsvariante ließ den Skirt auch „unterwegs“ attraktiv pulsieren.

*Burnen:*
Mit dem SB-BM aufgrund seines Willow-Einzelblattes prima möglich. Der Köder vertrug auch höhere Führungsgeschwindigkeiten einwandfrei und erwies sich auch in diesem Fall als nicht zu anstrengend. Erst bei sehr heftigem Burn-Tempo (dessen praktischer Sinn bei einem Spinnerbait wohl mal dahingestellt sei) legte sich der Köder schließlich auf die Seite.

*Slow-Motion:*
Die Slow-Motion-Performance des SB-BM war eine ziemliche Überraschung für mich: Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass sich dieser Single-Willow-Spinnerbait bei Bedarf dermaßen langsam führen lässt. Die Rotation des Blattes setzte quasi erst bei Köder-Stillstand kurz aus und ging beim folgenden „Spinnstopp-Absturz“ unmittelbar bzw. quasi automatisch in Helicoptern über. In Verbindung mit der langsamen Sinkrate ließ sich der SB-BM im Stillwasser/bei langsamer Flüsschen-Strömung auf minimalem Tempo quasi „schwebend“ präsentieren, wobei der Skirt attraktiv plusterte und sich das Blatt weiterhin einwandfrei drehte. Somit musste ich auch an interessanten Einzelspots nicht „vorbeihuschen“ und konnte den Köder lange in der potenziellen Strike-Zone halten. Dies war auch im Zeitlupentempo mit einer recht niedrig übersetzten Stationärrolle (ÜS 5,0:1) problemlos möglich. Mir persönlich sind ansonsten nur sehr wenige Spinnerbaits (inkl. handgebauter US-Modelle) bekannt, die in praktisch allen Tempobereichen gleichermaßen gut funktionieren.

*Pullen / Rippen:*
Langsames bis mittelschnelles Pullen, aber auch aggressives und schnelles Rippen sehr gut möglich. Der Köder legte sich erst sehr spät bzw. bei extrem heftigem Ripping auf die Seite. Bei beiden Führungstechniken blieb die gewählte Lauftiefe aufgrund der recht langsamen Sinkrate während der Stopps zwischen den Rutenzügen sehr angenehm erhalten.

*(Freiwasser-) Jiggen / Aggressives Faulenzen:*
Die Jigkopf-Form mit abgeflachter unterer Vorderseite erwies sich als sehr gute Voraussetzung für das Jiggen bzw. Faulenzen mit Grundkontakt, da der Köder beim Berühren des Bodens nicht sofort umkippte – was in Verbindung mit der beschriebenen Blatt-Performance auch zum leichten Anstarten bei diesen Führungsvarianten beigetragen haben dürfte. Beim Jiggen bzw. aggressiven Faulenzen im Freiwasser machte der SB-BM eine gleichermaßen gute Figur (auch aufgrund seiner Helicopter- und Absinkcharakteristik).

*Eignung als Searchbait:*
Sehr gut: Searchbait und Spotbait in einem durch flexible Tempo-Abdeckung von Slow-Motion bis Burnen. Sinkrate an straffer Schnur eher langsam bis mittelschnell, daher auch Flachwasser-Einsatz bei angepasster Wurfweise (Schnur-Fingerbremse) gut möglich. Wasserschichten zwischen 2 und 4 m (mir zur Verfügung stehende Maximaltiefe) auch noch akzeptabel absuchbar.

*Resistenz gegen Hindernisse*
Als Hindernisangler ist mir natürlich die Köder-Performance bei Kontakt mit Strukturen besonders wichtig.
Ich konnte den SB-BM an den von mir damit beangelten Stilwasser-Stellen (für Beispiele s. Abb. 2 und 3) sowie an einem langsam bis maximal mittelschnell fließenden Flüsschen (für Beispiele s. Abb. 4 und 5) problemlos einsetzen. 
Der Köder ist einwandfrei von Totholz, Wurzeln usw. abgeprallt. Auch hartblätteriges Kraut hat sich nicht am Köder festgesetzt. Für weiches bzw. feines Kraut eignet sich der Köder jedoch weniger, da die Basiskonstruktion auch bei Konzepten mit Single-Blades in Willow-Form insgesamt zu viel Angriffsfläche für die Vegetation bietet. 
Dies ist jedoch kein spezielles Defizit des SB-BM, sondern für sämtliche Spinnerbaits (auch mit Einzelblatt) typisch: Je feiner das Kraut, desto leichter kommt es zu Gemüsepackungen.
Spinnerbaits sind einfach primär für harte Hindernisse (Holz, Seerosen etc.) konstruiert bzw. gedacht – was der SB-BM bei meinem Test sehr ordentlich bestätigt hat. 
Meine deftige Bedienweise konnte dem SB-BM nichts anhaben: Auch nach absichtlich herbeigeführten Heftig-Kontakten mit Hindernissen waren am Köder keine Schäden zu bemerken. Der robuste Ersteindruck nach dem Auspacken hat sich somit auch im Einsatz bestätigt. Leider hatte ich während meiner Tests nur einen Döbel-Fehlbiss auf Sicht – die Resistenz des SB-BM gegen Raubfischzähne kann ich daher nicht beurteilen.

*Eignung für Trailer*
Wer einen Spinnerbait zusätzlich tunen will, kann dies z. B. per Trailer tun. Ich bevorzuge für diesen Zweck zumeist Twister. Insofern habe ich den SB-BM mit einem (gekrümmt) 5 cm langen No-Name-Twister versehen:





Abb. 15: Quantum SB-BM mit Twister-Trailer

Angenehm: Die Erweiterung um den Twister senkte zwar aufgrund der schlechteren Aerodynamik naturgemäß etwas die Wurfweite, resultierte aber auch beim SB-BM nicht in einer signifikanten Zunahme von Überschlägen. 
Lauf- und Absinkverhalten wurden durch den Trailer ebenfalls nicht negativ beeinträchtigt – eine äußerst flexible Animation des Köders war weiterhin gewährleistet. Der Trailer hielt einwandfrei am Haken und musste auch nach kraftvollen Gewaltwürfen nicht neu ausgerichtet werden. Aus dem von mir verwendeten Twister stand der Haken für meinen Geschmack weit genug heraus (s. Abb. 15), was durch den mittelweiten Bogen begünstigt wurde.

*Quantum SB-BM: Test-Fazit*
Der Quantum SB-BM in 12 g war meiner Meinung nach von allen drei getesteten Spinnerbaits am universellsten einsetzbar und ließ sich vergleichsweise am lebendigsten sowie am kontrolliertesten animieren. Insbesondere gefielen mir das souveräne Halten der Tiefe und die gute Rotation des Blattes auch bei extrem langsamer Führung – was zusammen mit dem dynamischen Verhalten des Skirts auf mich sehr attraktiv wirkte. 
Mit dem SB-BM ließen sich die von mir praktizierten Führungsvarianten spontan und stufenlos miteinander kombinieren – der Köder reagierte jeweils direkt auf Änderungen der Steuerung. 
Bei angepasster Wurftechnik war der SB-BM auch mit weichen Vorfach-Materialien ziemlich problemfrei werfbar. Durch die geschlossene Öse und die allgemein robuste Verarbeitung bestand IMO kein Grund für Angst vor großen Beifängen. 
Somit würde ich den Quantum SB-BM in 12 g bei Verlust nachkaufen und könnte mir vorstellen, den Köder auch potenziell in weiteren Farben zu erwerben.
Für mich wären theoretisch auch größere und schwerere, aber ansonsten identische Modelle des SB-BM denkbar – quasi genau derselbe Köder mit genau derselben Gesamtcharakteristik/-performance, nur eben in XL (z. B. in 40 oder 60 g).
Die Gewichtsabweichung zwischen Herstellerangabe und gewogenem Wert ist komplett neutral zu betrachten, da mir meiner Meinung nach durch ein schlichtes Versehen einfach die größenmäßig identische 12-g-Version zum Testen zugeschickt wurde.

So viel meinerseits zu den drei Testködern – ich bedanke mich herzlich für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Greetz vom Hirsch (Tobias)


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Geile Sache PirschHirsch :m
Das werde ich mir heute Abend nach der Maloche zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 10 Tester für Spinner Baits von Quantum und Black Cat gesucht!*

Ein weiterer Testbericht zu den Quantum und Black Cat Spinnerbaits ist da. 
Diesmal von Boardie lenato:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...um-und-black-cat-spinnerbaits-von-lenato.html 

Einen Übersicht über alle Testberichte findet ihr hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/ausruest...oeder/2551-quantum-und-black-cat-spinnerbaits


----------

